# Filtro de rumble o paso alto  de 60 hz



## aeroslax (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola a todos, 
M gustaría que me echarais una mano para diseñar y construir un filtro que redujese todas las frecuencias inferiores a 55 Hz. 
E funcionamiento del filtro es similar a los de paso alto, pero buscando en la red no veo ningún filtro de paso alto que tenga una frecuencia de corte tan baja, pues casi todos están diseñados para dejar pasar sólo los agudos.Entonces os pregunto si  para diseñarlo me vale la formula de diseño de un filtro de paso alto para agudos convencional, o  si  puede ser útil el diseño del ecualizador gráfico de 10 bandas que teneis en la cabecera de este subforo, en cuyo caso necesitaría la fórmula que se usó para diseñarlo .(calcular ls condensadores y resistencias necesarios para 55HZ y sustitir el valor de los potenciómetros por una resistencia fija convencional)

El tema viene a raiz de mi observación de cómo se "satura" un subwoofer a alto volumen reproduciendo frecuencias no audibles, con la posibilidad de dañarlo.
Especialmente en ala reproduccion de vinilos

Gracias.


----------



## FeeeR (Feb 21, 2010)

17-	Diseño: Se tienen dos señales senoidales de 1Vpp. Una de ellas es de 50Hz y la otra es de 60Hz. Se requiere diseñar un sistema que me entregue 5 volts (un uno lógico) cuando la señal de entrada sea de 60Hz, y 0 Volts cuando esta cambie a los 50Hz. Se pide: Dibujar el circuito final con todas las mediciones y cálculos realizados para su solución.

Un diseño que hizo un amigo el año pasado para laboratorio.
Este circuito esta echo que a la salida te entrega un 1 logico si la señal es +60Hz y si no un 0 logico.
Espero que te sirva, puedes utilizar solo la primer parte ante cualquier problema me lo consultas.

Frecuencia más alta = 60Hz
Frecuencia de corte = 55Hz
Frecuencia más baja = 50Hz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2010)

Lo que buscás se llama *filtro de rumble* y se usa precisamente para eliminar las frecuencias subsónicas. Este filtro se usaba mucho en la época de los discos de pasta, ya que cualquier deformación de uno de esos discos producía estas frecuencias.
Aquí en el foro no he encontrado sobre eso, pero acá tenés un link con un diseño de un hombre que sabe mucho:
http://sound.westhost.com/project99.htm

Saludos!


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Sep 17, 2016)

Muchas gracias Dr. Zoiberg, de gran ayuda su respuesta y muy orientativa para encontrar filtros pasa altos para subwoofers, ya que por lo general siempre se busca el típico filtro pasa bajo. Investigare un poco mas cerca de esto, con anterioridad había encontrado alguna información parecida de los filtros sallen-key pero ninguna tan completa como la del link.

Una información parecida que encontré fue la siguiente, orientativa también pero un poco escasa en cuanto a información para realizar algo parecido.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/filtros/generales/filtrosub/filtrosub.html

Espero le sirva a alguien para comprender un poco mas acerca de este tipo de filtros y de para que se usan


----------

